# Newbie and the Crank Support



## Foozer (May 20, 2009)

So with a few parts (crank and flywheel) fairly complete its what are they for?

Leaning towards a Finger Engine, no plan, just winging it. Need some column type supports for the crank to ride in, a whole new adventure in itself. Decide that a bit of curvature to the otherwise straight side approach might look appealing, but how the heck..

I got a lathe. . . faceplate time. drew out the part and found the arc centerline, had to make some adjustments in the design to keep the part within the limits of the lathe. Ended on a 1 1/2 inch radius for max that would fit both the lathe and eye appeal. As the arc center line is offset from the parts center line, had to measure from the face plate center line to locate part. Once done a little block was attached to act as an index. Made a boring bar from an old 3/8" drill bit, clamped the material down in place and let er rip, slowly, painfully slow, the thought of a hunk of metal flying across the barn from the imbalance tempered the "Get er Done" motto.

I notice most clean up the process prior to snapping a photo, does help to illustrate but the actually view is surely messy.







Me thinks a mill could knock this type of part out with a lot less fanfare, we will see how the AA109 does on this task asked.

I think that plate has seen its better days. Time for another


----------



## Maryak (May 20, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> the thought of a hunk of metal flying across the barn from the imbalance tempered the "Get er Done" motto.



Fooz,

Would it have been possible to fit a counterweight to your faceplate setup and reduce the strain on your nether regions ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Foozer (May 20, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Fooz,
> 
> Would it have been possible to fit a counterweight to your faceplate setup and reduce the strain on your nether regions ???
> 
> ...



Did that for the other side turning, what I don't want to imply is that a counter balanced face plate is blindly safer to which the speed can be cranked up to what the material likes. The counter balance reduces the effects of the rotating mass but it still is a hunk of stock held in place with devices that could fail. 

Self imposed safety factor, keep speed below point of vibration, may take longer, but I still have all my fingers and toes


----------



## Foozer (May 20, 2009)

So after a bit more time listening to the Thump Thump and keeping the "nether regions" comfortable I finished up the rough turning of the support sides. Actually surprised at how the boring bar/old drill bit did. The cut surface is as smooth as, well. . . Few drops of tap magic on the final pass made a marked improvement, but that stuff does have a funny taste to it, almost sweet. Might just have to give up the Sterno Squeez'ns, 






Wasn't sure if that shape could be cut, but there it is. Now to layout the holes, chop the top down to size, face up the, hmm, lots of steps for 2 support pieces, beats mowing the yard.


----------



## Foozer (May 22, 2009)

After seeing the post on the scale Ford engine, this is pre-school, mommy mommy look what I made! 

So being happy with the outside cuts it was time to start the removing material from the inside. Wanted one hole 0.750 in dia with a center 0.210 up from the base. No real reason for the size other than eye appeal and the initial hole (0.375 inch) for the boring bar to work in would not break out during the drilling. Had just enough room to squeak a bar in slowly bringing the hole up to a 0.750 dia. Creap'd up on the last few numbers a couple thousands at a time to get away from bar flex. Total depth is 1 1/2 inch and the final measurement came out to be 0.750 on the one side and 0.7505 on the other. Hole is centered tween the legs within a thou. It was like an hour tapping that piece around to get it lined up, takes what it takes to achieve the desired result. Thats just caliper readings but good enough for me.






Now for another hour or so the line up for the next boring operation


----------



## arnoldb (May 22, 2009)

That's looking good Foozer


----------



## Maryak (May 22, 2009)

Foozer,

Very nifty. :bow: :bow: You are definitely master of the faceplate. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (May 22, 2009)

I can't decide if it reminds me of Three Mile Island or The Arc DeTriumph. Rof} Rof}
Seriously, that is looking quite nice and I can visualize the look you are going for Fooz', Very well done.

BC1


----------



## Foozer (May 22, 2009)

Maryak, Bearcar1, Arnoldb Thanks for the kind words, now if I can only solve the intense concentration, almost got it on the money, just about to lock it down, when the "Bride" appears with the inevitable "Can you open this jar for me?" condition.


----------



## Majorstrain (May 22, 2009)

> "Can you open this jar for me?".



Try this,

Chuck the lid up in your 4 jaw or 6 jaw scroll chuck (preferred holding device) and make sure that you have less than 0.0000005" run out on the base of the glass jar :wall:.

*This is the tricky bit.*

Set your 1/2 carrot single point grinding wheel dressing bar up in your wiz bang quick change tool post's boring bar holder.
Now proceed to part off the bottom of the glass jar with out getting glass chips in the jars contents.

There is a twofold reason why you went to all this trouble.

1) If you don't have the tools listed above, you will be *REQUIRED *to get them before you can complete the job.  woohoo1

2) With the time it took to setup and the mess it made, you will *NEVER *be asked to do it again.
 Rof}

Cheers
Phil

Rule #1 of life.
It's easier to gain forgiveness than permission. :hDe:


----------



## Foozer (May 22, 2009)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> Try this,
> 
> Chuck the lid up in your 4 jaw or 6 jaw scroll chuck (preferred holding device) and make sure that you have less than 0.0000005" run out on the base of the glass jar :wall:.
> 
> ...



Along with the open jars she presents me with these type of things, (bad photo) and the sad eyed story "I dont know why my car won't go, I put it in gear and gave it gas. . . but it quit moving, can you fix it PLEEEEEASE"






Thats twice this year shes popped clutches, I sent her out to get some genuine imitation chrome plated plastic muffler bearings so I could fix it and by golly she went to 3 different stores looking for em. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Majorstrain (May 22, 2009)

HI Foozer,

That looks a bit terminal, but like machining I'm no mechanic either.

Love the face plate work, and your other posts. Keep em coming, I'm learning heaps.

Phil


----------



## Maryak (May 23, 2009)

Foozer,

Try teaching her left foot braking, that way it will be too busy to sit on the clutch pedal. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Foozer (May 23, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Foozer,
> 
> Try teaching her left foot braking, that way it will be too busy to sit on the clutch pedal. :
> 
> ...



Ever seen rotors that have separated from the hub? It wont be long and I'm sure she will provide me with another example. Things were so much quieter when I was single, not quite as entertaining tho


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 23, 2009)

I am sure you already know this:

"Failure to replace the flux capacitor will lead to premature clutch failure." 

Clutch Manufactures Association
Technical Bulletin 1234


----------



## Foozer (May 23, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> I am sure you already know this:
> 
> "Failure to replace the flux capacitor will lead to premature clutch failure."
> 
> ...



You guys are too quick for me, I get worn out with the constant "You know dear, the car would of gotten you back from the store if you put gas in it! See that little arrow there, when its on E it doesn't mean you can go EVERYWHERE.

Now I'm starting to remember why I took up this hobby


----------



## Jadecy (May 23, 2009)

Have you thought of hiring a Chauffeur! ;D

An automatic might save on the clutch repacements too.


----------



## Foozer (May 23, 2009)

Jadecy  said:
			
		

> Have you thought of hiring a Chauffeur! ;D
> 
> An automatic might save on the clutch repacements too.



One would think so, Honey sweetie the "P" there on the shifter doesn't mean that you can park the car while its still moving, that funny noise you described was the transmission trying to tell you that, as you didn't understand what it was saying it gave up and went Nigh Nigh, never to wake again. 

I better quit this, she might catch me and that little 95# female will want to talk about "Feelings" again, with me fresh out of ear plugs.


----------



## Foozer (May 23, 2009)

I.m just winging it and still the hours do run up on a simple part. Mostly my own doing, I know a better faceplate is in order, couple nice rounds with spaced holes to accommodate the variety of hold down requirements. Have I done it yet, naw. This sacrificial plate is all but toast, so soon 


One thing I must remind myself, there is a lot of rotating pieces on that plate that must always be aware of. Too easy for myself, generally unaccustomed to this type of machinery, to forget. With a 2hp motor running it, a finger stands no chance at all. I like my fingers, there are good for many uses. . . 







Used a front wheel bearing outer race as a standoff tween the plate and part. Thus allowing for the boring bar to exit the part without grabbing the plate. I know this first hand as not a good thing 

Seems about 12 hours or so in this pair of pieces so far, I be a tad slow on the ins and outs. bad thing is the bride says I'm too fast, Cant please everyone.

Oh shinny things...


Bob


----------



## Foozer (Jun 3, 2009)

Got to get a mill, got to get a mill, got to . . . 

Put'ng down the road the other day, nice and sunny, thinking all I have to do is hit the cruise control and run on down to Los Angalees following the sunshine all the way. Car thought about it for 10 seconds and POOF! trans blows out. Guess the car has issues with Southern Calif. 

Tinkering with my crank supports, looks little top heavy in real life. Got the top half drilled and fastened with 4-40's. This is where a mill would do. Cutting the pockets on the drill press, ah passable, but, well passable. Even with everything as shrunk up as possible, getting the 1/4 inch end mill to cut where i wanted it
 . . . passable. Turned some bronze for the crank bearing, leaving the holes undersized till I settle on a base. Once they are positioned to the base the plan is to then bore the bearing full size 0.375.

Doing the balance act of big ideas against machine limitation is actually more fun than the end product


----------



## roadrage17 (Jun 5, 2009)

First time ive really seen the faceplate being used , looks like a really useful thing to have, and no how to use when u got an irregular shape.

well done froozer great job you are doing there .
keep it up 

regards roadrage


----------



## Foozer (Jun 5, 2009)

roadrage17  said:
			
		

> First time ive really seen the faceplate being used , looks like a really useful thing to have, and no how to use when u got an irregular shape.
> 
> well done froozer great job you are doing there .
> keep it up
> ...



For oddball shaped pieces it seems to do the trick, just have to always keep in mind that there are a lot of rotating bits and pieces not normally present when using a chuck. Faceplate is versatile, but I too am a newbie at this metal working stuff, I'll try different methods to achieve an end, but not at the expense of lost body parts. With the *BE Safe *aspect out of the way, the face plate and soft jaw chuck are becoming two of the favorite toys to use, especially on the tiny lathe I have.


----------



## steamer (Jun 5, 2009)

Foozer,

Your doing just fine.....as long as it's all fun ...keep going!


Dave


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 5, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> but I too am a newbie at this metal working stuff,



sure sure.

hey, everybody...see the flywheel (avatar) he made? nice.

I've been meaning to ask for some time...how did you create an animated avatar? I haven't seen any others.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 5, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> sure sure.
> 
> hey, everybody...see the flywheel (avatar) he made? nice.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask for some time...how did you create an animated avatar? I haven't seen any others.



You know those times when your really bored, when the "Bride" wants to talk about 'FEELINGS' You have that epiphany, I Can do that! 

Take image export to gif, rotate 15 degrees, export to gif, rotate 15 degrees, Do that 12 times and any old gif animator. Much better than "Yes Dear, I understand Dear, I'm listening Dear for hours on end . . .


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 5, 2009)

quote::
You know those times when your really bored, when the "Bride" wants to talk about 'FEELINGS' You have that epiphany, I Can do that!
end quote::

uh...do what? You're leaving too much to the imagination (or not enough?). ;D

quote::
Much better than "Yes Dear, I understand Dear, I'm listening Dear for hours on end.
end quote::

uh...depends on the end goal...there's not just one...or just one type. ;D

Thanks for the info on the avatar.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 5, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> quote::
> You know those times when your really bored, when the "Bride" wants to talk about 'FEELINGS' You have that epiphany, I Can do that!
> end quote::
> 
> uh...do what? You're leaving too much to the imagination (or not enough?). ;D



On my 4th perhaps ex wife, have learned, when women want to talk best for me to suddenly remember I have another thing to do. They all have one thing in common, Reminding me of my faults  



> Much better than "Yes Dear, I understand Dear, I'm listening Dear for hours on end.





> uh...depends on the end goal...there's not just one...or just one type. ;D
> Thanks for the info on the avatar.



I vaguely remember one of those end "Goals" the product of which after 28 years still lives here.

Avatar, yup an exercise in killing time. Used Sketchup to make original with some rendition plug in to perty it up a tad.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 6, 2009)

After a day similar to another's here on the board "Z" , drill bit grabbing the bronze stock causing a redo of the part. The support (one of them) contains a 0.550 od piece of bronze with a 0.375 id for the crank to run in. Spun in the support and blew the hole out from its original 0.500. Planned that way of course  So a trial assembly of what-ever-the-heck I'm trying to make was in order. 







Like its builder there seems to be a screw loose, but all in all a fun trip so far. Now if I can only remember where the heck I put the other flywheel. Lots of clean up coming. . . spit and polish


----------



## Foozer (Jun 15, 2009)

Starting on the other set of supports, for the finger level I believe. Trying for same design as the crank support just 1/2 the size. Wore the last faceplate out so fabed up a new one from 1" X 6" dia AL. Gonna try and not butcher this one up as quick so after getting it faced up and some bolt holes drilled and tapped, attached another plate to which the smaller supports are clamped to.






The arc radius for this pair will be 0.750." base being wider than the top requires the piece to be offset from center. Once I figured where the arc center point was I attached a couple of index blocks to the plate so the part would just nestle in place then be clamped down. Thought is to fab em one at a time in a repeatable fashion. Makes the footprint of the rotating bits and bobs of the faceplate smaller which agrees with my nervous system.

A trial run to see whats up, the smaller the piece the greater the errors show. Already see that I might of been better to put the index block on the other side of the piece. Direction of rotation and all that. A tomorrow thing. . .


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Foozer,

Couple of newbie questions...

What part is the index block and what is its function?
Is that a cookie sheet on the ways? I think I've seen other people doing that. Why?

Thanks.

If I remember right, you're doing this without plans. Are you making them as you go?


----------



## Foozer (Jun 15, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Hi Foozer,
> 
> Couple of newbie questions...
> 
> ...



I'm kinda a lazy sort, spent 20 years doing repetitive assemblies that making up little jigs to locate parts became the way. Company hated that method, called em "Shop Aids" which drove the FAA crazy. They had no way to track, anyway its a habit that I cant shake, so I'll spend whatever hours are required to make one or a hundred pieces as simple as possible.

So once I figure what I want it's just a matter of rigging up a jig to hold the part in place, do the operation and if need be drop another part in the jig and repeat the operation. Suits my nature 






So the jig here is the square plate to which the 2 pieces of stock attached to become the "Index." Set the piece to be worked against the stops, clamp it down, good to go. Like using a vise stop on the mill to work a number of identical parts.

On a mill this would be a walk in the park operation. How would you do it? Me with no mill, well I don't mind the trip through the mud, keeps the Bride busy yelling at me for tracking it in 

You can see in the one photo that the block to be worked isn't square, the boring edges are tapered. Be a few hours to set up a milling attachment to the lathe and square up some pieces, or change the tranny in the car, or put the new crankshaft in the bike, or change the half shaft in the other car, or cut some firewood, or . . . Ya I hooked 

Cookie sheet is to catch the chips, well most of em at least. The lathe is set on 1 inch riser blocks to increase the access under it to ease cleanup.

No plan, just winging it as I go. Find it interesting to work out how to cut different features, not all turn out as desired but that's the fun (err excues not to mow the yard)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah. Thanks.

Thought so about the cookie sheet. I hope you didn't steal it from 'the bride'.

Of course my ulterior motive for asking about the plans was to eventually...ask for the plans.

Thanks.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 15, 2009)

So from the trial run found the stock not square enough for my liking. So came up with this setup to square the ends up to the stock sides. 1-2-3 blocks used as a mini vise. I know the face plate is a good surface (little skim cut to be sure) so bolted the blocks down with cross bolts to squeeze them together holding the piece to be worked securely in place. Actually fastened down one of the 1-2-3 blocks and with the other block as an index double sided taped the piece against the fixed block so I had one 90 degree side, then set the loose 1-2-3 block as described. Lot of meat going around so slow speed on the lathe, about 300 rpm, no vibrations, makes me happy.

Once one end was trued up, flipped it 180 and did the other end. Now I should be good to go on turning the radius for each side. With the ends squared off to the front back when it comes time to drill the through holes they shouldn't come out all kiddy wompus (fingers crossed) Hey I'm a newbie here after all 







ZEE
Have a general plan for this project, shape change as it progresses. Fit parts to plan, fit plan to parts, gotta love it


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 15, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Have a general plan for this project, shape change as it progresses. Fit parts to plan, fit plan to parts, gotta love it



I know the method well. Code and then write the design document. Now, if I can only get the tests to pass before I write the code...hoo boy! :big:


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm liking your 'work safely with what you have available approach', Fooz'. Not everyone has every tool known to mankind in his/her shop. An old timer friend of my Dad ran a shop that still used a coal fired hearth and an old belt driven lathe that dated back to when the world was new ;D and you should have seen some of the setups that he had to conjure up. It was magical really. No one would have believed such things were possible. I can't wait to see your treadle engine finished up, it'll be way cool.

Cheers

BC1
Jim


----------



## Foozer (Jun 16, 2009)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> I'm liking your 'work safely with what you have available approach', Fooz'. Not everyone has every tool known to mankind in his/her shop. An old timer friend of my Dad ran a shop that still used a coal fired hearth and an old belt driven lathe that dated back to when the world was new ;D and you should have seen some of the setups that he had to conjure up. It was magical really. No one would have believed such things were possible. I can't wait to see your treadle engine finished up, it'll be way cool.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



Stone Axe and Flint Knifes . . . One of these days I ought have ta get me some of them new "Steel" tools. Problem haps be I not knowing how to use em 

Like you said, its not the tool but the thought behind the usage, boy am I in trouble...


Robert


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 16, 2009)

When you start to make charcoal paintings of the big hunt on the walls of your shop, at least in the next millenia, future generations will have a clue as to how primitive we all are. :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Foozer (Jun 17, 2009)

> When you start to make charcoal paintings of the big hunt on the walls of your shop, at least in the next millenia, future generations will have a clue as to how primitive we all are.
> BC1
> Jim



The "Bride" has wondered about the dirt floor and some thing called "Glass Windows" Sounds like Snake Oil to me. . . 

So came to a point in cutting the radius for these little parts where an increase in accuracy (Oh the Pain) seemed due. Trying to spot the center of the face plate and use calipers to measure the radius, three different tries, three different readings. Not exactly trusting the DI on the cross slide, dependent upon finding the center of rotation, by eye? NOT. Another method

Radius is 0.750 so turned a round to 1.500 inch dia, OK so it came out to 1.4995 inch. Took the piece and hit it with the ol' magic marker, rubbed the surface against my now called gauge block. Sure shows the irregularities in what looked like a smooth surface, but by the fairly uniform degree the marker was removed, I'd have to say the radius is 0.750 +/- 0.001.






Best way I can think of to date to measure such a thing with the stone axe at my disposal


----------



## Foozer (Jun 18, 2009)

Version 2

Seems I am spending more time making jigs than anything else, (scratching head) 
First jig was fine for cutting the radius on one side but when it came to flip the part, OOPS! No way to securely locate part, bummer. As always, fortune smiles upon the . . . well you know. I had cut up a round to guage the radius, so cut out a piece of that gauge and rigged up a new jig. This version has two positions, one "L" shaped spot for the first radius cuts to be made and the second spot incorporates the piece of gauge block to which the newly formed radius nestles into.






All pined and fastened down. Reversed the index block portion to agree with the rotation, any movement the cutting tool may want to impart on the piece should now be resisted by the index. The hold down clamp can now do just that, hold the part down and not be required to keep it from sliding, something like that.

So if I got the measurements right the two arcs should be uniform, Time will tell


----------



## Foozer (Jun 19, 2009)

"So if I got the measurements right the two arcs should be uniform, Time will tell"

When cutting an arc that is off center, must remember to apply a witness mark to the part. One on left shows what happened in forgetting that simple step. Got two arcs, at different centers, scrap. One on right, ah much better, plan, well sketch called for the distance between the arcs to be 0.418 inch, I came out at 0.416 inch. One arc is still a squeak above the other, have to revisit the jig and find the error






Those of you that do castings, must really go through pains for setups


----------



## Foozer (Jun 19, 2009)

"So if I got the measurements right the two arcs should be uniform, Time will tell"

Found the error, one index was 0.020 lower than the other. Should of caught it when the already one side cut piece didn't fit exactly into its home  Will have to make a new index piece but to test it out I just shimmed it up and cut another. Only takes 20 minutes to do both cuts.

At least I think its right, clamped two 1-2-3 blocks to make a 90, set the piece against it and feeler gauged the gap on the skinny side. Flip piece 180 and feelers give same results. I know feelers are only so good for accuracy but gotta do with what I got.







I see a height gauge in my future . . .

Robert


----------



## d-m (Jun 20, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Along with the open jars she presents me with these type of things, (bad photo) and the sad eyed story "I dont know why my car won't go, I put it in gear and gave it gas. . . but it quit moving, can you fix it PLEEEEEASE"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fooser I had a customer in San Diego who would go through a disk in a few months i finally installed a Kevlar disk and solved the problem. I spoke with him 9 years latter he sold the truck with that clutch set up still working fine.
Dave


----------



## Foozer (Jun 20, 2009)

d-m  said:
			
		

> Fooser I had a customer in San Diego who would go through a disk in a few months i finally installed a Kevlar disk and solved the problem. I spoke with him 9 years latter he sold the truck with that clutch set up still working fine.
> Dave



Some just shouldn't drive, she be one of them. Same car she drove off a five foot embankment, couldn't find reverse and hit the gas instead of the brake. Car landed on all fours, had to cut a tree down to get the car out of its new parking spot


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 20, 2009)

She must be real riot in the local market parking lots Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------



## Foozer (Jun 20, 2009)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> She must be real riot in the local market parking lots Rof}
> 
> BC1
> Jim



She's the one going up and down each row pushing the shopping cart with that flippy wheel looking for her car." Honey, how can you not see a Bright Yellow Car!, its the only one in the lot, you think maybe someone repainted it while you were shopping?"

Then only to go back to the store as she yet again left her purse in the cart, store people know her well 

Lord, I hope she's not behind me


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like you're getting close to starting the rods/cranks.

I was looking at the pic of your trial assembly. What is it sitting on? Is it going to be mounted from the bottom?



			
				Foozer  said:
			
		

> Lord, I hope she's not behind me



If you believe in 'divine compensation'...methinks you're walking a fine line. And for someone who had trouble with 'etch-a-sketch'...I must question if you know what a fine line is. Rof}


----------



## Foozer (Jun 20, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Looks like you're getting close to starting the rods/cranks.
> 
> I was looking at the pic of your trial assembly. What is it sitting on? Is it going to be mounted from the bottom?
> 
> If you believe in 'divine compensation'...methinks you're walking a fine line. And for someone who had trouble with 'etch-a-sketch'...I must question if you know what a fine line is. Rof}



Made a crank a bit ago. One piece job with 3/4 inch throw (stroke) That was a fun exercise. If I ever get past this fooling around with the little supports I'll actually narrow down what it is I'm making. 

Crankshaft was challenging, Flywheels started out as one idea that morphed into another (still haven't found the second one, think the kid borrowed it). Con Rod? Ah another opportunity to stretch my meager abilities.

Sitting on a slab of AL, yup it'll mount from the bottom. Gets a little tight for the bolt holes so they don't break out into the radius, absolute time for a measure TWICE, maybe THREE, and cut once operation.

Fine Line? When you use Crayola you get lots of room to wiggle in 

Your doing good on your project tho, it should be a runner in no time


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah...my mistake. I still don't know the terminology to use it right. I used rod/crank thinking the same thing.

I meant the control rod.
[EDIT: Dad blast it. 'Connecting Rod' sheesh Zee.]

I remember your work on the crankshaft. Good stuff there.

I think I'll trade my 'etch-a-sketch' for some crayons. Do you work with the box of 64 or is 8 sufficient? ;D I bet you're going to tell me that one crayon should be sufficient for the most challenging of work. :big:


----------



## Foozer (Jun 20, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Ah...my mistake. I still don't know the terminology to use it right. I used rod/crank thinking the same thing.
> 
> I meant the control rod.


Connecting Rod that piece that flys out the side of the engine block when, Oh ya that was in my earlier days till I got tired of towing the car home, again 



> I think I'll trade my 'etch-a-sketch' for some crayons. Do you work with the box of 64 or is 8 sufficient? ;D I bet you're going to tell me that one crayon should be sufficient for the most challenging of work. :big:



Your buck is in the mail


----------



## Foozer (Jun 21, 2009)

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are.
Theodore Roosevelt


Dug out the Flux Capacitor and . . . 

Hour setup for a 5minute 16 second machine time hole drill. With a chuck in a chuck and my fancy home spun woohoo cross slide attachment I managed to drill/ream a 1/4 inch hole in the little support piece. Drilled a 0.125 pilot, then a 0.234, then ran the 0.249 reamer thru. Hole is 0.250 plus change that rounded down to the zero.






Dont know exactely what I'm making but am having fun doing it.

Off to Pops, he's 84 and this being fathers day a nice cheese cake ought to work his sweet tooth  

No soda can pieces, I'll just have to suffer with 2 pieces of cake instead of 3


----------



## Foozer (Jun 21, 2009)

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are.
Theodore Roosevelt

After some Cheese cake and surfing on the sugar rush, I cut the hole at the base. Nothing fancy but for me the pieces are getting smaller. Fun part is going to be drilling and tapping the mount holes in what little room there is on the legs.






Yup the smaller hole is a few thou off center, One more cut to do, this will be the one that has a good chance of scrapping the piece


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 21, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> After some Cheese cake and surfing on the sugar rush, I cut the hole at the base.
> Yup the smaller hole is a few thou off center,..



I'm learning. I'm learning.
Don't drink and drive.
Don't drink and machine.
Don't have cheese cake and machine. :

I was surprised at how small the support is. Now I'm even more interested in how you're going to mount it.

I'm also wondering about the background of the pic. Does that belong to 'bride'? Are you just asking for trouble? Am I going too far? ???


----------



## Foozer (Jun 21, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I'm learning. I'm learning.
> Don't drink and drive.
> Don't drink and machine.
> Don't have cheese cake and machine. :
> ...



Cure for Cheese cake overload is more Cheese Cake, OOOH the perty colors 

I'm starting to wonder about the mount myself, really gonna have to pay attention to the layout.

Trouble, that's just normal in my life, got to stir the pot or all the meat sinks to the bottom, life on veggies? Blah. Not much that people can say that I haven't thought of, said, or done, its all taken in the light it was meant.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 23, 2009)

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are.
Theodore Roosevelt

4th crack at it. After failing to hit the mark using the scribe line method, method is fine, eyes just don't work so well these days, used the edge finder in the lathe to accomplish by math what vision failed to do.

Top three, outside curves are off center to each other. Top right, center hole is off to one side by 0.015. I can should do better.

Got the hole on the mark, curves are right, base width is right, now to drill the other(s) and perhaps move on to the next piece which I haven't drawn yet.






And ZEE if your watching, my "Hall of Shame" pieces for the same part is growing faster than yours.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 23, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> And ZEE if your watching, my "Hall of Shame" pieces for the same part is growing faster than yours.



I'm happy to lose that race. But I'm sure it's only because I'm much slower (uh - at making anything in general).

Are you going to do something with the bottom of the support like the other two?


----------



## Foozer (Jun 23, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I'm happy to lose that race. But I'm sure it's only because I'm much slower (uh - at making anything in general).
> 
> Are you going to do something with the bottom of the support like the other two?



The tortoise won the race. . . I'm just naturally hyper, once the sequence is reasoned out things work, getting there, well all I can do at this age is chuckle at myself 

Yup, that's today's task. That hole is actually easier for some odd reason.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 23, 2009)

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are.
Theodore Roosevelt

You know how it goes, get things set up ready to go and "Tink" the sound of something hitting something else. Silly holder for the DI snapped, Harbor Fright steel  Thats OK "I have a lathe"

Turned up a new one and wouldn't ya know it, the thread is metric. Off to the store for a 6mm die


----------



## Foozer (Jun 24, 2009)

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are.
Theodore Roosevelt

Another one for the scrap pile. Measure twice and cut once. Learn to add also helps. Forgot to account for the diameter of the edge finder. Set it up and found the edge of the vise jaw. Parts stacked so the top one gives the drill something to bite into without tearing up the edges on the keeper.






Zeroed the DI lowered the piece the amount called for, drill doing its job like a champ, nice even curls






Forget about the dimensions of the edge finder and things go south in a hurry






Tomorrows another day, opportunity for yet more adventure. Heck with being without a paddle, I'm starting to wonder what happen to the raft


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 24, 2009)

This is where you jinxed yourself...



			
				Foozer  said:
			
		

> Yup, that's today's task. That hole is actually easier for some odd reason.



Sorry about the part.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 25, 2009)

Do what you can, with what you have, where you are.
Theodore Roosevelt

At some point, Ok after 5 tries at the same part you take the best of the lot and say "Hey That doesn't look so bad" Not perfect but will be fine. A little built in 'Character Flaws' just add charm  That or spend $$$ for more tooling that's not going to really improve the operator error.






Bottom center is a keeper, rest shall RIP upon the "Shelf of Shame"

Enough Crank Supports for now, on to the next piece of the puzzle


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great Robert.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 25, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Looks great Robert.



Thanks, the smaller the part the less room to hide the Boo Boo. I better scale up on the next one


----------

